# Tours in the Lake Louise Banff area



## Kauai Kid (Aug 13, 2015)

Any recomendations for land or boat tours would be appreciated.

I'm the only driver and have found I get to see much more when someone else is driving.

We'll be there in less than a month.  


Thanks,

Sterling


----------



## Marla BRMR (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Sterling. If you go to  www.banfflakelouise.com and then on Plan Your Trip, there are various tour booking companies that may be able to assist you.


----------



## elaine (Sep 1, 2015)

We were in Banff last month. DH was the only driver for us and my 77 yr old Uncle was the driver for my Mom and Aunt.  There are lots of places to pull off and get photo stops, take a short hike, etc., and the roads are good. So, don't feel like you need to take a lot of tours.  Mu Uncle drove 3 hours to the Ice Fields with no issues and they had a gerat day. Banff is easy to walk around yourself. We drove around lake Minniwanka almost every night after dinner to look for animals, we saw big horn sheep and elk 2X. Again, no need for a tour, just do the 8km loop yourself, stop, get out, take photos.  There were a total of about 5 cars each night. Also, Minniwanka has boat tours during the day (didn't have time to take one). Our hotel recommended it as an alternative to Lake Louise, which was very crowded. It was beautiful. Thus, the only tours I might book would be a day tour to Lake Louise, just to avoid traffic/parking issues, if you are going in summer. And maybe to Jasper/Ice Field b/c it is a long drive. Also, DH, DD, Uncle did a white water rafting trip with Hydra. They will pick you up in Banff. They have different levels of intensity. There is also a float raft ride from the Banff hotel suitable for everyone. Have a great trip. It's an awesome place! I have a bunch of brochures-maps. If you pm me  your address, I can send them to you. Elaine


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 2, 2015)

elaine said:


> We were in Banff last month. DH was the only driver for us and my 77 yr old Uncle was the driver for my Mom and Aunt.  There are lots of places to pull off and get photo stops, take a short hike, etc., and the roads are good. So, don't feel like you need to take a lot of tours.  Mu Uncle drove 3 hours to the Ice Fields with no issues and they had a gerat day. Banff is easy to walk around yourself. We drove around lake Minniwanka almost every night after dinner to look for animals, we saw big horn sheep and elk 2X. Again, no need for a tour, just do the 8km loop yourself, stop, get out, take photos.  There were a total of about 5 cars each night. Also, Minniwanka has boat tours during the day (didn't have time to take one). Our hotel recommended it as an alternative to Lake Louise, which was very crowded. It was beautiful. Thus, the only tours I might book would be a day tour to Lake Louise, just to avoid traffic/parking issues, if you are going in summer. And maybe to Jasper/Ice Field b/c it is a long drive. Also, DH, DD, Uncle did a white water rafting trip with Hydra. They will pick you up in Banff. They have different levels of intensity. There is also a float raft ride from the Banff hotel suitable for everyone. Have a great trip. It's an awesome place! I have a bunch of brochures-maps. If you pm me  your address, I can send them to you. Elaine



Thanks for all the good info.  Trip starts in 3 days.

Sterling


----------

